# difference between LCD monitor and LCD TV?



## naru (Sep 13, 2009)

Can an LCD TV be used as a PC monitor and vise versa? 

And why is a 22" TV almost double the price of a 22" monitor?


----------



## swatkat (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, they can be used vice versa:
*hometheater.about.com/od/lcdtvfaqs/f/lcdfaq4.htm
*www.instructables.com/id/Use-an-LCD-Monitor-as-a-TV-without-a-Computer/

And, check out this link as well:
*wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_a_LCD_tv_and_a_LCD_monitor_please


----------



## ravi_rtr (Sep 13, 2009)

No they can not be used vice versa
you can use LCD TV as PC monitor. but you can't use LCD monitor as TV, as it will not contain TV tuner, and more over the resolution on offer with the monitor makes it unsuitable for long distance viewing i.e., normal TV viewing is not that great on monitors. now a days some monitors are coming with inbuilt TV tuners.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
No they can not be used vice versa
you can use LCD TV as PC monitor. but you can't use LCD monitor as TV, as it will not contain TV tuner, and more over the resolution on offer with the monitor makes it unsuitable for long distance viewing i.e., normal TV viewing is not that great on monitors. now a days some monitors are coming with inbuilt TV tuners.

and for the difference of price the TV contains Tuner and speakers and it is optimized for TV viewing and monitors are not.


----------



## swatkat (Sep 13, 2009)

With a set-top box, LCD monitor can be used as a TV. Set-top box contains tuner. Check that Instructibles link.


----------



## anarchist (Sep 13, 2009)

1. LCD tv comes with internal speakers and tuner whereas most of the monitirs dont have these
2. LCD monitor has only one input > VGA whereas LCD tv has many inputs > VGA, RF, AV, component etc
So lcd tv is costly


----------



## naru (Sep 13, 2009)

ravi_rtr said:


> you can't use LCD monitor as TV, as  the resolution on offer with the monitor makes it unsuitable for long distance viewing i.e., normal TV viewing is not that great on monitors.



Can you tell me which is the best monitor for extensive movie viewing? I'm considering Samsung 2233sw, Benq e2200 and Dell s2409w. All three are HD monitors.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

anarchist said:


> 1. LCD tv comes with internal speakers and tuner whereas most of the monitirs dont have these
> 2. LCD monitor has only one input > VGA whereas LCD tv has many inputs > VGA, RF, AV, component etc
> So lcd tv is costly



ROFL 

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/4534/rofls.jpg *img222.imageshack.us/img222/rofls.jpg/1/w400.png


----------

